# Honey Mustard Green Beans



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

This really goes over as a potluck dish even though you can't tell by looking at it how good it tastes. The beauty of it is you can play around with it, substituting the new honey mustard for honey AND mustard (and any fine mustard will do). And I found it really doesn't matter how much you slather on! Just keep tasting and cooking!2 lbs. slender green beans1 TB plus 1 tsp. honey1 TB Dusseldorf mustard (or less hot if you like).1/3 cup chicken broth1 T buttersalt, freshly ground pepper3 green onions, thinly slender and trimmedAdd green beans in 3-quart pot with boiled, salted water to cover. Simmer uncovered until just tender, about 4 minutes. Drain and place in ice cold water until beans are cool. Drain well. Bring honey, broth, and mustard to boil in 10-inch nonstick skillet over medium heat. Stir in butter until melted. Add green beans, toss well to combine. Cook to heat through, about 4 miniutes, tossing frequently to avoid burning. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Mix well and remove from heat, adding green onions. Toss to combine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2000)

Persist,They sound good. Thanks for posting the recipe.......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Thank you Persist, they sound yummy.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

This sounds GREAT....and it will totally freak out my hillbilly friends...LOL...I can hear it now..."Did you taste them beans she brought, whar's she from..New Yawk?"







[This message has been edited by K9Mom (edited 01-07-2000).]


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

OmiGAWD, K9-- REALLY? It sounds New YAWK?! I got it from the L.A. Times a zillion years ago (well, maybe five!) Well, since I love hillbilly food (I'll never forget those "Meat'n Three" plates in Nashville), you just gotta counter and post some of those!


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Persist: these green beans sound yummy I will try them. Maro







------------------"FRIENDS ARE ANGELS WHO LIFT US TO OUR FEET WHEN OUR WINGS HAVE TROUBLE REMEMBERING HOW TO FLY"


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Persist:My messages don't seem to be coming through. I will try again. These beans sound yummy. Thanks Maro







------------------"FRIENDS ARE ANGELS WHO LIFT US TO OUR FEET WHEN OUR WINGS HAVE TROUBLE REMEMBERING HOW TO FLY"


----------

